# Engagement shoot



## NikFan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

My 1st engagement shoot. This couple was great! Young and full of life!! He is in the Army and was down for the weekend. They offered to pay me but
I was unsure of how the pictures would come out and did not like the location
too much. I'm really just getting practice so I can charge for shoots like this. Thanks for looking!

Jason

















Forgive me for the heavy burning, the background was houses and power poles


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Mar 5, 2008)

3,,5 and 4 are amazing!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 5, 2008)

I think they will be thrilled - you'd never know it was your first shoot of this type.  Doesn't hurt that they are an adorable couple, of course...  I really like 3, 4, and 5.  The first and last are cute and they will love them, no doubt, but it's just not a pose I'd choose myself, so I'm not really drawn to them.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 5, 2008)

These are great, good enough that you should have charged them.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Mar 6, 2008)

Those are adorable - nice job!


----------



## KristinaS (Mar 6, 2008)

I think these are wonderful! (And agree you should have charged!)


----------



## subimatt (Mar 6, 2008)

great job!


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Mar 6, 2008)

I really like the way these turned out. They are very high quality photos! The only thing I thought was a little 'odd' - maybe it's just me but it looks like she's wearing her wedding dress! lol So I'm getting a more wedding vide then engagement vibe. 

Beautiful pictures though!!!


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone!!! They were very pleased with the pictures, it was a fun shoot. The only thing I would change is the location. It was very refreshing
to photograph them. I'm 26 but remember when I was 20-21 and engaged to my wife! I wish we would have hired someone to take engagement pictures for
us. Thanks again!!


----------



## JIP (Mar 6, 2008)

I think the images are excellent I only would add one thing and that is at least one straight up image that cleary shows both of their faces.


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 6, 2008)

JIP said:


> I think the images are excellent I only would add one thing and that is at least one straight up image that cleary shows both of their faces.



 Thank you!! I do have a few with them looking at me but have not had any extra time to go through all of the pictures yet :thumbup:


----------



## Christina (Mar 9, 2008)

JoannaWilcox said:


> The only thing I thought was a little 'odd' - maybe it's just me but it looks like she's wearing her wedding dress! lol So I'm getting a more wedding vide then engagement vibe.
> 
> Beautiful pictures though!!!


 
I got the same thought when i saw it.

I think you did an excellent job, i would have paid you for them.
congrats to you!


----------



## [JR] (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm liking these, the only thing that gets to me is the sight of a uniformed ncm wearing his beret when not standing lol


----------



## Darrell C. (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome Shots. For your first shoot, i would say you are definitely a natural. Nice work.

What did you shoot with? It seems like mostly the 50mm 1.8.


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 11, 2008)

[JR];1162739 said:
			
		

> I'm liking these, the only thing that gets to me is the sight of a uniformed ncm wearing his beret when not standing lol


lol, thanks:thumbup:



Darrell C. said:


> Awesome Shots. For your first shoot, i would say you are definitely a natural. Nice work.
> 
> What did you shoot with? It seems like mostly the 50mm 1.8.



 Thank you! I used the Tamron 17-50 2.8


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 12, 2008)

JoannaWilcox said:


> I really like the way these turned out. They are very high quality photos! The only thing I thought was a little 'odd' - maybe it's just me but it looks like she's wearing her wedding dress! lol So I'm getting a more wedding vide then engagement vibe.
> 
> Beautiful pictures though!!!


 
This was my first thought!  I thought, most brides would drop dead before showing their wedding dress to their future husband, even more so while wearing it!

These are wonderful pictures though.  I think you have a future in this!


----------



## Anelle (Mar 13, 2008)

THese are GREAT!!!!  I love 3, 4 and 5, but I also LOVE 1 and 5!!!

Well done!

Anelle


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> This was my first thought!  I thought, most brides would drop dead before showing their wedding dress to their future husband, even more so while wearing it!
> 
> These are wonderful pictures though.  I think you have a future in this!





Anelle said:


> THese are GREAT!!!!  I love 3, 4 and 5, but I also LOVE 1 and 5!!!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Anelle



Wow thanks everyone!!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 14, 2008)

i would be happy if i paid for these photos


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautifully done.  Really great stuff.


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> i would be happy if i paid for these photos


 Thank you!!



elsaspet said:


> Beautifully done.  Really great stuff.


 Thanks a lot! I have seen your work, so coming from you that means alot:thumbup:


----------



## N'Kolor (Mar 16, 2008)

I think they are really good!  Congrats to you!!!

I must say though and this is nothing to do with the photog but I HATE when people of the US Armed Forces where their gear to everything!  I had a friend that wore his outfit all the way from Georgia to Florida if he knew he was coming to my office to visit...so annoying!  Yeah, your in the Army and I commend you but you don't always have to wear your stuff!


----------



## NikFan1 (Mar 17, 2008)

N'Kolor said:


> I think they are really good!  Congrats to you!!!
> 
> I must say though and this is nothing to do with the photog but I HATE when people of the US Armed Forces where their gear to everything!  I had a friend that wore his outfit all the way from Georgia to Florida if he knew he was coming to my office to visit...so annoying!  Yeah, your in the Army and I commend you but you don't always have to wear your stuff!



lol Thanks!!


----------

